# salmon berry and cloud berry



## agaronthefloor (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm just curious to know if anyone has ever used either of these berries before.  I just want to know what both taste like.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Never have seen them, let alone tasted them.

Sorry, unable to help.

That's why I did not reply sooner.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Rubus spectabilis (Salmonberry)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubus_spectabilis

*Rubus chamaemorus (English common names include Cloudberry)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubus_chamaemorus


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

IceMan said:


> *Rubus spectabilis (Salmonberry)*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubus_spectabilis


"Books often call the fruit 'insipid'"... LOLWUT? That's just mean... poor berry...

From what I remember they taste like unripe raspberries.

Maybe I should say, "like raspberries, but less sweet and more ...bland".

_Edit:_ Asked a friend/chef who ate them while he was a kid. Grew at the bottom of his driveway.

He said, "No, they don't taste like unripe raspberries; they taste like nothing."

The yellow ones taste slightly more like nothing than the red ones.

"Insipid" sounds about right then.

YW in advance.


----------

